# If I bought an iTouch, could I use my iPad apps with it?



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Just wondering if apps are usable across multiple Apple devices...  Hoping the answer is yes!

Bonnie


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you look at the apps folder in the library in iTunes, you will see which of the apps you already own are iPod Touch/iPhone compatible as well. Some apps work with both, some don't. When looking at an individual app in the iTunes store, the compatibility is listed on the lower left.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

When dealing with non-universal apps (those that include both an iPhone/iPod Touch version and an iPad version in the same binary), iPhone/iPod Touch apps will run on an iPad, but iPad apps will not run on an iPhone/iPod Touch.

As Pidgeon92 said, in your iTunes apps folder, apps that are compatible will be under the heading "iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad apps" (these are the universal apps), while those that are not will be under "iPad apps".  Anything under "iPhone and iPod Touch" apps is also compatible with the iPad, but doesn't take advantage of the screen.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

If the app works on both platforms, can I use it on both devices without purchasing it for the second device?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

BK said:


> If the app works on both platforms, can I use it on both devices without purchasing it for the second device?


You should be able to do that with most of them. So far, I've only run across a handful of apps that I would have to re-purchase to use them on other devices. As pidgeon, geko, and BK all said, there are some apps that don't span the platforms, of course.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Great, thanks everyone!


----------

